# Knott's Scary Farm 2014



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll keep it relatively brief.

Knott's really did well again this year. Their show budget was eaten up by Special Ops: Infected, so that was indeed missed some. But Knott's has steadily improved the last several years with increasingly better mazes and themes.

Both new mazes, Voodoo and Tooth Fairy are awesome. Voodoo is creepy and atmospheric with several points in which a choice can/must be made. Not common in a maze in a major park. Tooth Fairy is just twisted and disturbing and the ever present dentist drill noise in the background is just...

All the returning mazes are great too, with some areas spiffed up. Trick or Treat is a favorite of mine for being eerie and so detailed. The English Teacher in me really digs Forevermore.

Special Ops: Infected is freaking awesome. It's a bit like stepping into a first person zombie shooting game. The pulse pounds, you start to sweat a bit, the eyes dilate and you begin to have a tinge of fear when you see a zombie lurch out from behind a corner. I cannot wait to do it again! (this reportedly is where the show budget went, from the laser light guns to the large number of actors)

All told, a good year from Knott's. It's missing a show or two, but each maze is strong, nothing is like Fog Alley in Calico, and Special Ops: Infected is genuinely awesome. 

Can't wait to sneak in one more visit on Nov. 1!!!


----------

